# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [DELPHI] - Create & Installing Components

## Madboy

These articles are intended for use of the Delphi 2005 IDE
---------------------------------------------

This article takes you through the process of creating a new component package.

http://delphi.about.com/od/vclusing/...mponentbpl.htm

---------------------------------------------

This article documents well on how to install a component (also reffered to as VCL).

http://delphi.about.com/od/vclusing/...llbpld2005.htm

----------


## sally

Hello,

There is a page that describes how to install a VCL component in Delphi. http://www.bestcode.com/html/delphiinstall.html

This example is specific for an ISAPI Filter component that comes as pascal source code. It is usable from C++ Builder too and installation instructions are similar.

http://www.bestcode.com has many other components for Dephi such as mathematical expression parsing, isapi, IIS, and web design with netobjects fusion.

Regards,
Sally.

----------


## Madboy

Thanks for the post

----------

